# opinion on fishing tournament?



## Antonio (Mar 23, 2018)

I haven't seen an opinion thread about the thread but what is your opinion of the event?

I like the event and wish they would do the same with butterflies.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm sure a butterfly one would come eventually and sounds like fun.

Aside from enjoying gardening after gardening events, after the fishing tourney I didn't really want to fish anymore. I think that is because you fish a certain amount for the special fish which doesn't take much time at all and only occurs every 3 hours. So it's like you fish and then you're done. Whereas the gardening event, you have to water your flowers and can also share creatures. Despite that con I experienced, I enjoy both events ^.^ I also wish you could help out friends somehow in the fishing tourney  But then again that wouldn't reallg make it a challenge... Or would it? Some can't play very often as others so it does put those who can't as a disadvantage already in the fishing tourney.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 24, 2018)

It was ok. A nice change from the gardening ones. 

I never reached the end of the fishing event though. I was 2k off. I refused to buy a golden rod (not wasting my tickets on one) and I only play maaaybe 3 times a day if I am lucky, so I could never catch enough fish. But other than that, the event was ok. The rewards were meh though. Wasn't a huge fan of the underwater furniture.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 24, 2018)

It was alright. I think that the gardening events are more fun because they're more interactive with friends and stuff like that (such as sharing creatures and watering each others gardens) but it wasn't the worst event. It was just a bit tedious and somewhat boring having to fish every 3 hours. The cool down was kind of a bummer. I can also agree that it made me not want to fish afterwards


----------



## Sapphire Moon (Mar 24, 2018)

I like that they added the fishing event and are adding new things so that you have more things to do in the game


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 24, 2018)

I liked it because I found it easy enough to get all of the rewards and challenges without putting in a lot of extra time. And I am a huuuuuuge sucker for undersea/aquarium stuff so that was really up my alley.

Agreed it diminished my desire to fish for a little while, but then everyone had so much ocean fish in their market boxes that I only had to go to the lake a few times and just bought whatever else I needed.

A butterfly event would definitely be fun but I hope it's closer to this one than the garden ones. I like those but the RNG is really maddening. I don't mind missing out on stuff if I have to miss time playing -- life happens! -- or if it costs money I'm not willing to spend, but losing out because of low spawn and catch rates is a big fat bummer.


----------



## Carole (Mar 24, 2018)

I liked the fishing event so much! It was my favorite event so far. I loved the way the tournament fish sparkled in the water. I hope they have another event like that one. It sure beats trying to catch ladybugs (and missing half of them!).


----------



## joelmm (Mar 24, 2018)

I prefer this one than the butterflies events.


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 24, 2018)

I only caught the end of the tourney, since I'm a sporadic player. After one day of doing the same three things over and over and over I basically forget the game exists and ignore it for weeks on end. I did like what little I played of it, but I could see how if I'd gone through the whole thing it would probably have irritated me. 

Also, I'm pretty sure the butterfly event they had is what caused me to stop playing every day.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 24, 2018)

I really enjoyed it. It was easy because of the set spawn times but it might have been fun to have them randomly spawn. Although that probably would have been stressful!


----------



## ESkill (Mar 24, 2018)

I really liked the fishing tourney. I hadn't been fishing lately,  but the tourney got me back into it. It had the opposite effect on me haha, I got excited about fishing again. Plus it was a lot more relaxed than the gardening events.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 25, 2018)

I enjoyed it! It was a needed fresh breath of air from the previous pattern of special craft material events and creature capture events!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 25, 2018)

I really did enjoy the fishing tournament. I got super into getting the highest score on my friends list, and I did it in the end, but I have quite a few friends who gave me a run for my money. I think it's really cool how the trophy shows your final fishing score. I was hardcore playing during the fishing tournament, so I did get a bit of burn out, but that's typical for the bigger events.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 25, 2018)

I Enjoyed it! It was a great change of pace from the gardening events with really good odds!
The only thing is, i wish the rewards weren?t random.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 25, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I really did enjoy the fishing tournament. I got super into getting the highest score on my friends list, and I did it in the end, but I have quite a few friends who gave me a run for my money. I think it's really cool how the trophy shows your final fishing score. I was hardcore playing during the fishing tournament, so I did get a bit of burn out, but that's typical for the bigger events.



I was so awwed by your numbers! I was like daYUM that Mopy is one fishing champion! I liked seeing how my friends were going too. That was great fun.


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 26, 2018)

it was one of my favorite events so far. i just wish it lasted a bit longer, though


----------

